# Old school Linear Power 40A



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

My reason for starting this thread is this, I was told by the pro's this possibly 37 year old amp would not hold a candle to today's SQ amps so I thought of course the pro's know what their talking about rite. I figured all I would use it for would be to set it on a shelve for a conversation piece, after hearing those words I wasn't even going to hook it up so at that point I really didn't care if it worked or not so.... The curiosity of wether the pro's at Linear were rite about this thing began eating away at me that's when I decided to find out if what I was told were rite or wrong. After making all my connections I turned it on I used my iPhone for the source of music at first I was skeptic if it would sound as they said it would. But then the first of the sound came through the speakers and HAVE MERCY!!! it sounded amazing all the highs mids and lows were perfect very clean and with no hiss either I know now when I do the old school install planned for my 96 Honda Civic this will be part of what I use. I learned something through all this just because something's this old don't mean it won't have what's considered as many as great SQ, it's quality of way back then is still great as the name that's on the amp y'all have a bless one


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

The guys at Linear Power said it wouldn't be any good?

I have one of these little amps. I was going to use it for ambiance tweets when I get to that point.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Something I need to clear up here, the email that I was sent stated this amp would not sound as good as amps made a few years later as in the 80's would sound, this model was when Linear Power was new and just making their start so the SQ this amp would have would not come close to that of today's standards in SQ, the first thing I posted was to merely say that what I was told I felt was all wrong about how this amp would perform it proved itself by how clean it sounded although it was stated it would be better served as something set on a shelve to look at but my feelings are it can be used for driving components with just as good SQ as what was built in years to follow just my thoughts on the matter


----------

